# Building my first wooden vivarium



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi guys, first needing a few questions answered before I go buy my supplies on the weekend.

I LOVE this thread: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/985245-my-6x2x2-transformation-2.html

I'm after building a 5ft one for a bearded dragon (going to adopt an adult about Christmas time) to fit perfectly in my alcove. I'm hoping to have another layer of vivariums for gecko's and then a 3ft fish tank on the top for my fire bellied toads.

My main worry is how to make sure the 5ft viv can withstand the weight of the gecko vivariums and the fire bellied toad tank (which will be 3ft and filled with sand/rocks and water 3/4 inches deep) So any ideas? 

My second worry is my nearly 2 year old (he will be 2 at Christmas), is there something stronger than glass in case he knocks it by accident. He's very careful and well behaved for his age (but there will be a lock on it). 

Trip to B&Q on the weekend to get the wood, screws etc. and going to try make the frame over the Halloween holidays from college, got two weeks.


----------



## Terapod (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi Raych, 

I could see if we have any spare toughened glass for you laying around anywhere, custom builds are always awesome to see. 

At Terapod when we do some late night brainstorming/development we always find 2 things which really help us progress (with epicness of course):



Domino's pizza 
EPIC MUSIC 
Good luck with your build, I look forward to seeing some updates! 

: victory: - Max


----------



## Shauolin (Oct 4, 2013)

I could be completely wrong here, just throwing it out there but having geckos on top of beardies could interfere with their habitats, beardies needing very low humidity in the 30-40's and geckos needing higher in the 50's. Not a massive change but the moisture could effect the beardies... Just a thought, could be talking rubbish lol.

With regards to the 5 ft, I'd suggest building a strong wooden frame out of some 4x4 or something and then paneling it, this would have some strength to it, also maybe look at a central support in the middle of the front and back beams to help hold the weight if needed as it's going to be quite long, it could easily support another viv on top.

If the gecko tank is going to be the same size as the beardie tank then maybe construct a frame to house them both and then install a shelf mid way to separate the tanks?? The 3 ft tank should then easily sit on top as the 2 vivs below should be structurally strong enough to hold it without bowing under the weight.

Some ideas to throw about maybe? :2thumb: good luck with it.

I have a 2 year old and she is pretty good around the viv but like said you can get toughened glass to go in.


----------



## deadmansfinger (Sep 22, 2008)

I know this is different shape to what you are building but it might give you some ideas. I built a 5'x4'x3.5' corner viv for my beardie a few years back.

Frame was made from 2"x2", 6mm plywood on sides and base, inside was tiled and mesh roof. I used some nicer wood to make a frame for front and top to give a nice finish. The whole thing was totally solid, but I think the shape helped with this too. 

The doors were toughened glass, 4mm I think. I had the Viv setup for 10 years and never had any problems with it, in fact it was a nightmare to break down when I moved.



















I also did this one for tree snails. It was 2'x4'x2, built same way as one above.










Enjoy your build :2thumb:


----------



## Shauolin (Oct 4, 2013)

Exactly, nice sturdy frame and then panelling over the top, for a solid structure can't go wrong. :2thumb:


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks guys, never thought to build a frame, been looking at the sticky thread on here and was going to do it that way, but a frame will make it have more strength to it you're right. I'm slightly cheating as I have a friend who builds sheds for a living helping me out, but mostly only with the shopping part and the powertools.. :blush: I don't trust myself as I'm a real big clutz. Will continue onto this thread when I've gotten my supplies, and will post up my design. Thanks again:flrt:


----------



## heythem500 (Oct 17, 2013)

I do not think that there is something better than glass cages Make sure you provide ventilation and the necessary environment for your pet


----------

